# nVidia Shield Tablet K1



## Disparia (Jan 27, 2016)

Got one for my daughter this past Christmas to replace her aging ASUS MeMO Pad 7. For the price, it's quite nice -- and is a later version, so no exploding battery.

Beyond specs, the different OS versions attributed to the increase in performance too. I noticed this as I just went to a Samsung GRAND Prime from a Samsung Avant. Pretty much the same specs, but the former runs Android 5.1 while the latter was stuck at 4.4. I wasn't expecting such a night and day different. Just something to think about when moving up to new devices - the OS matters quite a bit. It also saved some dollars since the Shield is $200 and the other tablet I was considering (Samsung Tab 8) was $350.

And... first thread in the new forum!


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 12, 2016)

the shield is the best bang for the buck atm
I would love to see a 10 inch 1080p version


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 24, 2016)

I actually went the reverse of you! Had a shield and was tire of the poor batterylife and got a memopad 7 for cheap. I rooted it and its pretty snappy with great batterylife


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 27, 2016)

I have the shield and i concur the battery life is pretty shit. My LG Gpad 8.3 would last upto a week with low use on a single charge while the shield dorsnt stretch that far with a single charge. 

Gpad was old though and wouldn't run 60 fps youtube videos at 1080p so it was time for it to retire... 

I tried to flash a custom rom to it but LG locked thr bootloader with their last 4.4.2 update. Couldn't find a way to get around it and trawling the internets pretty much threw up loads of hits with people in the same boat. Theres no way to root or install a nee rom if you've installed yhe final update from LG.

And the irony is that LG are done with supporting the 8.3 so you are forced to stick with an old and bloated android OS or buy a new tablet. 

So far the shield has been ok. I miss the tap to wake function though and the side buttons need to stick out a little more to make them easier to press but thats about it.


----------

